# Just Checking In



## alpack (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been reading Outbackers for a while and figured its about time I sign in. I live in Ca and have a 25RSS.

George


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, alpack!*








The friendliest forum on the internet!









Is your 25RS-S new?

In any case, we are glad to have you aboard. If you are looking for anywhere to go this summer, you might consider our 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in Utah this July. It's going to be a great time, and we would love to meet you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi alpack
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join us!
Nice to see another CA Outbacker here







What part of CA are you in?

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!
I see a cali rally in the future!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

George to the Outbacker Clan.









Look forward to reading more posts form you.

BTW what part of California you from?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the 
Clan
Cult
Club

Welcome to the Family!!!*

Not only do you have the best of TT models







but now you've shown exemplory taste and style by joining THE BEST site in cyberspace!!!
CALIFORNIA....I understand you have that thing called 'sun' out there


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com 
Glad you found us*


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

good to have you here!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, it's about time!

Glad to have you with us, even if you are from the left coast.









Mark


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Alpack to the Outback Family
Glad you decided to join us

Don


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Welcome to outbackers!! Sit back and enjoy the ride








John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, glad you found us!









You also have great taste in campers.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard









darrel


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

I also live in Ca. (Canada)









Steve


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

WELCOME GEORGE.









CEF


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome George......


----------



## alpack (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.

George


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

